

Saving $400M printing cost from font change? Not exactly... - ozh
http://www.thomasphinney.com/2014/03/saving-400m-font/

======
smileysteve
The other issue with laser printer / inkjet comparison is how toner is applied
to the page. While inkjets paint the dots, toner only sticks to the laser/led
activated page.

